#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Which game knowledge has helped you in real life?

## Bhavya

Most of us normally believe that sports and games just teach us how to win games or be physically fit, but sports and games have a far better influence on our life. They help us cultivate real-world skills that can be functional to all parts of our life. Can you guys tell me which game knowledge/skill has helped you in real life?

----------

